# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Qualcomm Toq, smartwatch, Qualcomm Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Qualcomm Inc.

Qualcomm Toq on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Qualcomm's Toq Smartwatch Lets You Text Without Typing"

by Christina Warren
May 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

reqallable on Qualcomm Toq 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Making your smartwatch even smarter by letting you act on what matters most in your email and text messages, straight from your watch.

----------

